# WWE signs James Jensen



## badboicasey (Jan 10, 2014)

Looks like WWE has signed James Jensen. Don't know anything about him just stumbled upon him while looking at the new divas on Instagram. Seems to be friends with Will McNamee. He had a tryout in December. Just started with the company in March it seems going through his Instagram and facebook.

http://instagram.com/fit_james13


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Who is this guy?


----------



## badboicasey (Jan 10, 2014)

DemBoy said:


> Who is this guy?


Just seems to be some guy that does personal training or is a workout enthusiast. Nothing other than his Instagram and Facebook is available.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

badboicasey said:


> Just seems to be some guy that does personal training or is a workout enthusiast. Nothing other than his Instagram and Facebook is available.


So probably a new trainer maybe?


----------



## badboicasey (Jan 10, 2014)

DemBoy said:


> So probably a new trainer maybe?


Looks as if he's going to be a wrestler judging by his Instagram, especially since he had a tryout in December.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Another Evan Bourne looking guy.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Looks like one of those douchebag posers whose only interest is working out. Let's hope there's more to him than that.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Looks generic as fuck


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

lol, his name already sounds like something WWE would give to someone.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

badboicasey said:


> Looks as if he's going to be a wrestler judging by his Instagram, especially since he had a tryout in December.


Damn. There are a lot of great performers out there and they sign bland looking guys like this dude. fpalm


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

badboicasey said:


> Looks like WWE has signed James Jensen. Don't know anything about him just stumbled upon him while looking at the new divas on Instagram.


or stalking. same thing really.


----------



## Bandwagon_derailed (Apr 5, 2014)

Is he taking a bathroom selfie?

Oh gawd the male Eva Marie . :doh


#AllBasicEverything


----------



## Cpt. Charisma (Mar 29, 2005)

Half asleep I definitely thought the title said "WWE signs Jenna Jameson". Bit of a change in direction.


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

G
E
N
E
R
I
C


----------



## Prophet (Apr 27, 2014)

Zack Ryder dyed his hair and got some tattoos. 

Hope the best for him.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

I misread the thread title as WWE signs James Jepsan.

Good luck to the guy, I guess. I will have see what he can do on NXT or something before I can truly judge him.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Should have been Dani Jensen.


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

He looks hot.


















No **** tho


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes you are.

And that's fine.


----------



## Dpc292 (Apr 28, 2014)

I thought it said Jensen ackles.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

DemBoy said:


> Damn. There are a lot of great performers out there and they sign bland looking guys like this dude. fpalm


i KNOW Thats really disappointing if he is a Wrestler, Doesn't interest me one bit. Unless they make him an interesting character.


----------



## TheGreatD (May 31, 2005)

Eh don't really care too much from just looking at him but hey who knows?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Attack of the clones.


----------



## jearl13346 (May 16, 2014)

James Jameson is a friend of mine and served with me in Afghanistan...good guy with alot of MMA training


----------



## Dpc292 (Apr 28, 2014)

jearl13346 said:


> James Jameson is a friend of mine and served with me in Afghanistan...good guy with alot of MMA training


...that's all well and good, but this guys name isn't James Jameson, it's James Jensen.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Who?


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

No offense to him but a guy with no wrestling experience must have tons of charisma in order to climb over the rest who already have the wrestling experience. It's going to be difficult for him.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> No offense to him but a guy with no wrestling experience must have tons of charisma in order to climb over the rest who already have the wrestling experience. It's going to be difficult for him.


And the guy looks like that one guy every ex dates after a break up.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

DemBoy said:


> And the guy looks like that one guy every ex dates after a break up.


Well there's a gimmick.


----------



## PotatoSmasher (Sep 14, 2012)

Introducing: Adam James!

Y'kno cause WWE loves those to turn generic ass names into even more generic ass names.


----------



## jearl13346 (May 16, 2014)

jearl13346 said:


> James Jameson is a friend of mine and served with me in Afghanistan...good guy with alot of MMA training


yeah my bad that was a typo i meant James Jensen...as in the guy they signed...not sure of his in ring ability myself but hes got a good MMA background and is a good guy and i wish him the best of luck


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Evan Bourne and Zack Ryder did a fusion.


----------



## jearl13346 (May 16, 2014)

xvampmanx said:


> Evan Bourne and Zack Ryder did a fusion.


no man jensen is huge...like 6'3" 240 lbs lol...more like orton


----------



## Dpc292 (Apr 28, 2014)

jearl13346 said:


> no man jensen is huge...like 6'3" 240 lbs lol...more like orton


So he's boring?


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Dpc292 said:


> So he's boring?


He has that boring look, dunno about his wrestling ability.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

badboicasey said:


> Looks like WWE has signed James Jensen. Don't know anything about him just stumbled upon him while looking at the new divas on Instagram. Seems to be friends with Will McNamee. He had a tryout in December. Just started with the company in March it seems going through his Instagram and facebook.
> 
> http://instagram.com/fit_james13


:clap He could get it.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

There is no one good look. stfu about it already. god damnit

You people would shit on Hogan, Stone cold, Foley and every other giant star if they came up now because of their look.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> There is no one good look. stfu about it already. god damnit
> 
> You people would shit on Hogan, Stone cold, Foley and every other giant star if they came up now because of their look.


What do you mean, "you people"? :homer2


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks too nice and commonplace. Like a low-rent Orton too.


----------



## ozzyanson (Mar 19, 2014)

Mountain Rushmore said:


> Looks too nice and commonplace. Like a low-rent Orton too.


I wouldn't mind looking like that


----------



## Deppo (Nov 24, 2013)

He was used as a security guard on this weeks NXT Bo segment. Didn't recognise any of the other security guards though.


----------



## skamodest (Nov 2, 2012)

Deppo said:


> He was used as a security guard on this weeks NXT Bo segment. Didn't recognise any of the other security guards though.


Two others were recently signed Kamel Dickinson and Mike Rallis. Don't know about the fourth guy though.

Here he is actually but still got no clue who that is https://twitter.com/_Miikkee_
If anyone knows please share.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

FWIW, He's a purple heart recipient.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Bandwagon_derailed said:


> Is he taking a bathroom selfie?
> 
> Oh gawd the *male Eva Marie* . :doh
> 
> ...


:banderas


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

My butthole has more charisma than this bland ass jobber


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

This would be me if I ever joined WWE. :lol "I love to exercise and watch WWE! SIGN ME UP!" Hopefully we learn more about it, although I've already judged him based on nothing :side:


----------



## KEKOA_HAVANA (Jun 7, 2012)

He looks like a Ryder-Bourne hybrid. But still I wish him luck in the WWE,because every newbie needs some support.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> This would be me if I ever joined WWE. :lol "I love to exercise and watch WWE! SIGN ME UP!" Hopefully we learn more about it, although I've already judged him based on nothing :side:


Actually, I saw a picture of you the other day and I said to myself "damn he got the look to be a wrestler".


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

x78 said:


> Looks like one of those douchebag posers whose only interest is working out


Yeah, he needs to get another hobby if he plans on making it in life. Maybe he should start posting on wrestling message boards!


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

No one with the generic frat boy look ever goes far.


----------



## Deppo (Nov 24, 2013)

skamodest said:


> Two others were recently signed Kamel Dickinson and Mike Rallis. Don't know about the fourth guy though.
> 
> Here he is actually but still got no clue who that is https://twitter.com/_Miikkee_
> If anyone knows please share.


Good info, had no idea who those guys were, though now I remember an article about Mike Kallis' tryout late last year. Looks a bit like Travis Tyler, whose yacht-boy gimmick seems to have been put to one side seeing as how he was back to a generic look for the Vaudevillains debut this week...


----------



## LibertarianAtheist (Feb 10, 2014)

DemBoy said:


> So probably a new trainer maybe?


In order to be a wrestling trainer, you have to be a trained wrestler who can take bumps and sell moves...

LMAO


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

LibertarianAtheist said:


> In order to be a wrestling trainer, you have to be a trained wrestler who can take bumps and sell moves...
> 
> LMAO


Or you know a fitness trainer like the ones they have at the training center.

LMAO....


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Stanford said:


> Yeah, he needs to get another hobby if he plans on making it in life. Maybe he should start posting on wrestling message boards!


I doubt anyone here has 'wrestlingforum_james13' as their Instagram name.


----------

